# header heat shield



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

is it possible to paint the heat shield with high heat engine paint? or is it just too hot to paint it.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

you can.. i painted my headers.. heres how you have to do it..

paint the heatshield/headers/whatever, run your car until it gets hot, and let it idle, the engine temp is somewhere around 700-900 im guessing, (in the headers) what you will do then it let it "bake" the paint.. then you turn your car off, and let the engine go back to cool, your paint is no officially heat resistant.. its what i did, and my paint hasnt even chipped.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

cool thanks


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

painted mine, went to NAPA, but any auto place should have it. I used a Duplicolor high-temp ceramic spraypaint. came out pretty good, didnt have to bake it, it just took forever to completely dry. either way would work though


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, yours took a long time to dry?.. mine took.. well.. i got my OBX headers out.. and painted the old ones right before i removed it.. and i kept going over it with coats.. it didnt take very long to dry for me..


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Can someone post some pics. of their painted headers. Every time I see someone paint their headers the heat always fucks the color up (even though it is high temp. paint). I'd like to see an example where this didn't happen.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

I just painted my heatsheild with regular dupli-color paint from wal-mart


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

You painted it with regular dupli-color paint? It's not heat resistant? That thing will crack right off...

Calipers, and valve covers I have painted already..with heat resitant paint.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

has anyone painted their calipers with their stock rims and if so how did it look?


----------

